# Motorhome Newbie



## Freshstart (Jan 23, 2015)

I am new to RVing and to having a class C.  I just bought an 05 Thor 28 and I want to get it set up right.  I live in southern Indiana not real close to any big city.  Bought the unit at Camping World and through their inspections and services I have the RV part in good shape (I am satisfied).  But now I want to be sure about shocks, brakes, steering, and engine diagnostics (as needed).  Other than an oil change (which they did), I found out this has to be done by a garage.  I asked my small town dealer and they don't work on anything bigger than an ambulance.  Where to look?  Should I look far and wide for dealers?  Should I look at heavy truck places?  This is a little frustrating, though the unit seems to run good right now, I want a starting point.  Help......thanks!


----------



## C Nash (Jan 23, 2015)

I would talk to some of your local campers to see where they get their work done. A lot on just Auto tech will do the brake, engine, shocks steering and normal maintiances for you.  Sorry i can't recommend camping world.  Most truck stops will work on them.  Welcome to the forum and ask any questions here.


----------



## akjimny (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi Freshstart and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  If your local Ford dealer is unable or unwilling to work on your motorhome, you may have to find an independent mechanic or as Chelsea said, take it to a truck stop.  Best bet is to shop around, ask friends, etc.  And I agree again with Chelsea - don't go to Camping World if you can avoid it.  With a 2005 year unit, some routine maintenance items you need to look at are the tires and the house batteries.  Tires, no matter how good the tread looks, are only good for 6 - 10 years.  Same goes for batteries.  That's all I will burden you with now.  Good luck with your new motorhome and post back if you have more questions.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 25, 2015)

hey Jim NO A on that Chelse LOL.  Freshstart good point on what Jim said about tires.  If you dont know how to read the dat of Mfg code on sidewall just goggle tires mfg date and you will get all you need to determin the tire age.  How is Alaska where you are Jim?  It is cold where daughter is in Healy.  She is having a ball on her first time there.  Dont think she will leave.  Sorry to get off yur post subject freshstart ,but that how we are here so join in.


----------



## Will Ford (Jan 26, 2016)

Jim I have a 2004 Jayco Granite Ridge and even though Camping World inspected everything I was not happy with their service either.  I did a lot of checking around at places like Auto TechII, Sears, several truck stops, and many others in the phone book.  I found a family owner shop that does  E450 service and inspections.  Had them do a complete 45000 miles checkup (check owner manual) and they told me my front shocks were failing.  I had them replaced with a Bilstein Heavy Duty Shock less that $250 installed not at Camping World.  I had air load lifters installed and what a difference in the ride and handling.  This year I noticed a lot more sway going down interstate, so I started checking around for BilStein rear shocks..  Found them on sale with free shipping $187.00.  Next order of business was getting a reasonable installation charge.  I am to old to do it myself!  First local shop told me $186.00 so I called Camping World and they wanted $ 229.00 plus tax and minor parts, ruled them out immediately, next place wanted $145.00 plus minor parts and tax.  The last place was Tee Pee Tire and they told me one hour labor and tax.  Guess what $79.95 installed and they checked all my tires, made sure they all had proper air, and checked and aired up my load lifters, all for $79.95.  Do a lot of shopping around and check your phone book for major Tire Dealer that specializes in Heavy Duty Trucks.  Hope this is helpful.  Good luck with you Class C and happy Camping...


----------



## Mehr (Aug 8, 2016)

When you start shopping for a motorhome, you will be faced with a wide variety of options. You can choose class A, class C, fifth wheels, and toy haulers just to name a few. Each has their own advantages and disadvantages.
http://claimforindustrialdisease.com/


----------

